# Inu Yashiki (Dog Mansion) by Hideo Yamamoto and Hiroya Oku



## Rica_Patin (Dec 7, 2013)

*Inu Yashiki (Dog Mansion)
**Written by Hideo Yamamoto (Ichi the Killer, Homunculus)*
*Art by Hiroya Oku (Gantz)
Runs in Evening Magazine (Biweekly)*
Will have more information when I get some


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 24, 2013)

The first preview image for the series has been released


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 15, 2014)

Article from ANN that talks about the protaganist.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 18, 2014)

Updated the OP with a new picture that was released.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DAFkN-9Fe2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eluna (Feb 18, 2014)

I started read today and was good, I'll keep up.


----------



## A r a d i a (Nov 20, 2014)

*Inu Yashiki*

This is a new series from the creator of Gantz - actually came out early this year, but I just found out a few weeks ago and decided to post a thread here in the manga library.  



Description: Inuyashiki has a family, a wife and two kids, none of which care about him. When he learns that he has only three months to live he realizes that the only one who will miss him is his dog. Shortly after this realization he is killed in a crash landing by aliens. He is rebuilt by them as a machine with a human exterior. How will his life change now that he isn't human? 

Anyone interested in reading, there is this link 185 

EDIT: Posted a pic


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2014)

I'll give a shot.


----------



## A r a d i a (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd really hate for this thread to go into obscurity so quickly - I'll just post another pic in spoiler and possibly some new chapters/scans when they come out along the way 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Rax (Nov 21, 2014)

You fucking bastard


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 23, 2014)

I didn't know there was a thread bout this series.  A friend told me bout Inu Yashiki a couple weeks ago.  Both of us _were_ Gantz fanatics (Not fans, fanatics), we even went to see the live action movie in theaters.

Anyway, he told me bout this series so I checked it out.  Read 18 chapters or so.  I can't say I like it.  In fact, I don't think I like much except for the MC being an old man.  However, I'll keep reading cause I do think this has some potential.

Funnily enough, afterwards I recommended Boku no Hero Academia to my friend and he was instantly interested.  Go figure lol


----------



## A r a d i a (Nov 24, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I didn't know there was a thread bout this series.  A friend told me bout Inu Yashiki a couple weeks ago.  Both of us _were_ Gantz fanatics (Not fans, fanatics), we even went to see the live action movie in theaters.
> 
> Anyway, he told me bout this series so I checked it out.  Read 18 chapters or so.  I can't say I like it.  In fact, I don't think I like much except for the MC being an old man.  However, I'll keep reading cause I do think this has some potential.
> 
> Funnily enough, afterwards I recommended Boku no Hero Academia to my friend and he was instantly interested.  Go figure lol



I didn't really like the beginning that much before the old man and the high school student had the UFO/meteor accident with their bodies becoming weapons. I started to slowly get into the series and I enjoy the fact the plot is different than expected. I'm sure the story will be something of a good potential in time


----------



## Stannis (Nov 28, 2014)

gantz art and story by homunculus? 

i'm sooo reading this


----------



## A r a d i a (Dec 9, 2014)

I did say something about putting something new to this thread about updates/scans (seeing how all the other threads are bumped up for the manga library) 

But here is one from the first of this month - Guess we know who can read here

I'll update along the way for interest


----------

